# weirdly uncomfortable "down there" .... not sure what it could be? (TMI)



## thecurlymama

Hey ladies... 
So, for the past couple of weeks I've been getting this really strange uncomfortable feeling downstairs. It feels like my underwear are never in the right position, or like something is rubbing my sensitive areas the wrong way. It doesn't hurt when I pee, but sometimes when I wipe it feels tender or ...raw, kind of? I really don't even know how to explain it very well. It just feels uncomfortable! After I shower and moisturize and everything with clean underwear and such it feels normal, but after a day of moving around and going about my daily routine it gets that weird feeling again.

Also, OH has been complaining about his man parts feeling the same way. Sort of dry or raw feeling... he even described it as itchy. Neither of us are sleeping with other people so I'm pretty sure it's not from an outside source... but could it be something to do with my pregnancy hormones or too much sex maybe? I don't know.. 

Also (super TMI!) my discharge has been a lot thicker lately and not as slimy or slippery, it's more creamy and so when OH and I go to do the deed it's never quite wet or slick enough so we either use our saliva or coconut oil for lubrication (just recently started using the coconut oil- like, two days ago) so maybe it's the friction? 

I'm starting to get a little worried. Any suggestions of what it might be? Or advice? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im sure not having good lubricant has a lot to do with it. I would get some ky or something im almost positive that is what it could be. Thats how I feel if I am dry down there and dtd. Just get a good lub :)


----------



## thecurlymama

Yeah, well after a little bit of research I think the both of us have a yeast infection /:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ohh yeah that deff makes since!!! NBD just call the doctor should be gone within a week :)


----------



## magic93

Thats very common, jus get to your doctor and take care of it.


----------



## jozylynn896

Sounds like a yeast infection or a UTI. 
Both of them feel gross. 
I had a small yeast infection a couple of months ago and it never got to OH so if that's it yours might be a big more. 
I'd get a doctor to look at it. Warning they're gonna do a pap smear. Ugh those are horrible. Lol. Good luck :)


----------



## justhoping

actually sounds like yeast and or bacterial infection...your doctor can prescribe a cream and it will go in a few days


----------



## cammy

sounds like a yeast infection or maybe the beginning of thrush. I would definitely stray away from using saliva as a lubricant whilst pregnant. It's a lot easier to catch yeast inf. and thrush, etc when pregnant and your mouth can carry a lot of bacteria.


----------



## thecurlymama

thanks guys! it's a yeast infection and we're treating it!


----------

